# Please need honest opinions and advices



## gattirenata (Jul 28, 2006)

Hello everyone, i really would appreciate ur opinion on this matter. And i would love ur honesty about it because i know everyone in here loves dogs, specially maltese and always put their well being first when the subject is breeding, selling, etc. 

Here is my situation, a really good friend of mine owns one of the most well known kennel in Brazil. Unfortunately, the brazilian idea of breeding dogs is not the best one and money is always put in first place. Thereare no such a thing as puppy mills but backyard breeding is very common. 
BUT NOT MY FRIEND. 
She owns and runs a very serious kennel where the animals well being is always put in first place. 
She is also known of keeping track of all the dogs she sells and she takes them back in case of abuse or if she thinks the adopted parents are not fit for the "job" 
she actually i terviews all people to make sure the dogs will have amazing homes. 
Besides that she also helps organizations that rescue abused dogs and help find new homes for them. 

Claudia is trully an amzing human being. 
Most of her dogs are show quality and their parents are all champions and even actors!!! (she had this beautiful shitzu in a soap opera last year)

And she also gets lots of people from here - USA - asking to buy her dogs. 
But refuses to sell them to people she cant meet or interview them properly

And that's where she wants ME to help. 
I'd be like her office in the States. First she would like to do one dog at a time. And then maybe up to 3. 
I would meet the "american parents", talk to them, make sure they can provide a safe and lovely family for the puppy. 
And also i would be a close reference in case things don't go right and the family needs to return the dog... I dont know why someone would but, in any case things can happen right!!!

Her dogs are all very healthy and beautiful and people that buy them are always very pleased. 

Next week i'll be actually fostering a pomeranian show dog for her that she bought from a breeder her. 
I told her we would get brutus safe and sound on his way home then we can talk about business. 

Of course she is very excited and really wants me to do it but i dont know. I would love to do it. I would looove to have those little guys under my care and find them good forever homes. 
But i just dont know how to get people to onow about this. How to get people to buy them. 
I dont wanna put adds on the paper. And i als dont want to be those people that are considerd internet breeders. 

I have no idea what to do. 

So after this HUGE story. What do you think?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Hi, it's been a while since we've seen you here! Hope you and McDreamy are doing well!

If I were you I'd pass. It will put you in the position of being a puppy broker and really put you in the middle of everything. You will have no control over the situation and yet if there are problems, you'll be the one to have to deal with them. 

With all of the wonderful Malt breeders here in the U.S. I can't imagine why anyone would want to buy one from someone in Brazil and put a puppy through that long of a flight, not deal with the breeder directly, etc. 

And someone PM'd me (as moderator) to remind that there is no selling of live animals here on SM. :thumbsup:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

> Hi, it's been a while since we've seen you here! Hope you and McDreamy are doing well!
> 
> If I were you I'd pass. It will put you in the position of being a puppy broker and really put you in the middle of everything. You will have no control over the situation and yet if there are problems, you'll be the one to have to deal with them.
> 
> ...


Exactly! :shocked:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Hi, it's been a while since we've seen you here! Hope you and McDreamy are doing well!
> 
> If I were you I'd pass. It will put you in the position of being a puppy broker and really put you in the middle of everything. You will have no control over the situation and yet if there are problems, you'll be the one to have to deal with them.
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

I would simply like to add that if you agree to do this you are putting your friendship at risk. When thinking about things like this, you think only about the positive (perceived) things. But things don't typically go the way we think or would like them to.
If it were me, I would have to politely pass. I would explain that I didn't think it would be in the puppies best interest to have the intercontinental flights. I don't think it is healthy for the pup. And, I would also explain that I would prefer to stay out of the middle of her "business." Please remember that this is strictly my opinion only, and you have to make this decision yourself.
I wouldn't even begin to offer advice on how to advertise if you did decide to do this. But, maybe if that is your decision, you could email some respectable breeders and hope to get some advice from them.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

There are some legal issues that would have to be addressed, too. 

You would be considered a broker as K&C's mom pointed out and would have to be licensed with the USDA.

Also, the Senate just passed bill in December that will require that all puppies imported into the US be at least six months old.

http://www.hsus.org/press_and_publications...ill_121407.html


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I agree with all the above AND why on earth would they want to sell
pups here rather than in their own country? No way would I involve
myself in something like that.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

How many different breeds does she have? Have you been to her kennel?

i don't think you are solicting 'sales' here because you dont' have anything to sell, I think you're asking for honest opinions on how you could get the 'word' out if you went ahead and did this. Because it's not your kennel or your dogs, you are pretty much resigned to being one of those internet breeders. 

So here is my opinion - if you aren't a 'partner', you will basically be acting as a broker for her, no matter how legit you think this is. Is she wanting to sell show dogs or dogs to pet homes? It's a big responsibility for you! HUGE. What happens if you do this, and you get swindled and a dog winds up in a puppy mill? (it happens, believe me) That would be 'your' fault and how do you think your friendship would fare? 

This is all assuming that your friend is really on the up and up - that's she's not just a high volume breeder who wants to expand and is trying to put you in the middle to make it legit. No matter how you 'word' it, it's going to sound to bad to potential buyers who are taught to look for red flags, like this. 

from a show dog aspect, i know that people bring in lines from different countries, but that is a whole different situation. 
Does she actively show her dogs? you said the parents are all champions but didn't mention anything about the dogs she breeds. 

You mentioned that people from the US have asked her to sell to them, but she doesn't becasue she cares about the homes, that would be a slightly different story. SHE would be finding the buyers and sending them to you to screen but it sounds like that isnt' what is going to happen since you are asking how you would advertise you have puppies. 

So based on that, if it were me, I'd pass. I don't know your friend at all so this opinion is just based on the information you provided. 

Here is the definition of a broker
An individual or firm which acts as an intermediary between a buyer and seller, usually charging a commission. 

That brings up another subject, what do you get out of this?

Please don't get upset about the answers you are likely to get - we just dont' want you to get into a bad situation!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

This is how the Animal Welfare Act/USDA defines a broker:

Animal Brokers: Anyone who deals in regulated animals but does not take physical possession
must be licensed.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

While your intentions may be pure, the situation is wide open for all kinds of problems. In the interest of friendship I would stay away from a business relationship with a friend.......


----------



## MySugarBaby (Jun 28, 2006)

I have to agree with everyone else, I wouldn't do it. No only does it make you a broker but it will also put your friendship at risk. If one thing goes wrong you could get the blame for it. I got burned by a friend before in a somewhat similar situation and it has put a huge strain on our friendship.

Your intentions are well but it isn't something I would risk doing, JMO.


----------



## Aarianne (Jul 22, 2005)

My first (impersonal) thoughts are that it sounds like she's either breeding too many dogs or more profit-driven than you think. Otherwise, why would she want to deal with the hassle of arranging this partnership and sending pups up to the US to be sold? It's added work for her and added stress to her dogs.

If she's a well-known, reputable breeder in Brazil, then surely there are plenty of loving Brazilians interested in her dogs... and if not, then isn't she just breeding too many dogs if she can't find them all good homes down there? 

Keep in mind too that there are plenty of great American breeders (selling their dogs directly too)... and we all know there's certainly no shortage of dogs up this way. 

I would never purchase a dog through a broker either...

In other words, it sounds like something to pass on to me.

Sorry for the negative response... I tend to be a bit of a skeptic. I think you're sweet! But that the offer isn't...


----------



## gattirenata (Jul 28, 2006)

hi everyone!!!!
I'm soooo sorry for not being here before... but things been a little crazy!! lots and lots of work (thank goodness for that! not complaining!!!!  )
but that's the reason I haven't been here for sooo long!!!

and thank you soooo much for your honest answers. 
I knew I had to come here for advice because you girls ROCK!!!! :biggrin: 
I am though a little hurt by the fact people sooo quickly IMed the moderater thinking I was selling dogs in this forum!
first of all they really don't know me.
and second... they should have payed a little more attention and READ what I worte a little better.
If I was selling dogs here (even without having them in my possesion or worse, without even have agreed to do the business) it wouldn't have been part of my questions and concerns WHERE and HOW to sell them. 
I would just do it here right???

Anyway... hurt feelings put aside... I really appreciate your advices and I LOOOOVED them!! I totally agree and now I have what to tell my friend... 
but now trying to answer some of your questions.

Her kennel is big... and she breees 4 different breeds. Maltese, Yorkies, poms, and shitzus. 
The kennel is located in a huge farm in rio de janeiro and the place is beautiful.
she does also breed german sheppards but not for selling. 

here is her website www.canilludolf.com
besides being a huge breeder she's way far from being a puppy mill.

that kennel is my friend's whole life. she only has good professionals working for her and 2 vets on site all the time. 
if she can't find a good home for her dogs she keeps them. 
and if she sells them to later find out that they are not in good conditions in their new homes she always goes and buys them back.

in my personal opinion... I don't agree with some stuff... I just don't think you can give the love they need when you have so many of them... and I'm not talking about the ones she sells... I'm talking about the ones she keeps!!!
but on the other hand I know how the breeding business in Brasil is so different from here... and there is sooo bad... and that's what makes her one of the good guys. 

and about her interest in sending dogs here... it's because of the demand. she has people asking her all the time to send her dogs here. 
she has show dogs and pet dogs... and I don't really know how this show dog business work but I heard sometimes the show dog people buy and sell champions or their puppies to different countries. 
that's from where she had the idea
since people are always asking her to send the dogs here she thought it could be a good idea for me: for me to help her with people looking for show quality dogs and also get soem pet dogs... 

but it doens't matter anymore because now I made my mind. I'm not doing this... 

but... I will foster the little pom for her!!! she does need this help... and I'm basically the only one who can help her get his proper documentation. the breeder already kind of told her she won't have time to do that!
and the best thing is that another friend of ours is coming to ny and she will be able to take the pom with her, in the cabin!!!  we are very happy that the trip to brasil won't be as stressful for him. 

thank you sooo much again for your opinions and adivices...
and feel free to post and tell me the truth the whole thruth and only the truth about what you think of her kennel.
I always believed only the people who really care about us have the courage to tell us the truth!!!

xoxooxoxoxoxox


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> hi everyone!!!!
> I'm soooo sorry for not being here before... but things been a little crazy!! lots and lots of work (thank goodness for that! not complaining!!!!  )
> but that's the reason I haven't been here for sooo long!!!
> 
> ...


It looks like she has some nice dogs but I couldn't read the content! 

Thank you for taking the opinions into consideration without taking it personally! I do agree with you, I was not getting the impression you were soliciting sales. 

I think you're making the right decision not getting involved!


----------

